# quests werden nicht mehr auf der map angezeigt



## ActiveXx (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo erstmal,

ich hab ein Problem, seit heute morgen werden bei mir die questziele nicht mehr auf der Karte angezeigt. 
Wenn ich das Gamer starte ist alles für eine Minute noch ganz normal und dann ist alles weg. Ohne ist es ganz schwer zu leveln deswegen erhoffe ich mir Hilfe von euch.

Die Suchfunktion hat leider nichts ergeben fals es schonmal dieses PRoblem gab.


----------



## WHIGGA (26. Januar 2010)

zieh dir mal carbonite
http://www.carboniteaddon.com/

das ultimative quest addon 	- finde ich zumindest


----------



## SelyrîaHorde (26. Januar 2010)

Bei der Map Ist unten rechts so ein "Klick"-Ding Dass heisst "Questziele anzeigen" - klick das ma an, falls nicht angeklickt und falls doch angeklickt - klick es nomma weg und dann wieder anklicken.

Falls es immernoch so sein sollte, würde ich mal alle AddOn bzw. Quest-AddOns ausschalten und dann nomma gucken.

MfG Sely


----------



## ActiveXx (26. Januar 2010)

Bei Questziele anziegen ist ein haken dran und wegmachen und den haken wieder hinmachen bringt leider auch nichts! jetzt versuch ich es mal mit den Addons. Ansonsten versuch ich es mit einem Quest Addon


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

WHIGGA schrieb:


> zieh dir mal carbonite
> http://www.carboniteaddon.com/
> 
> das ultimative quest addon 	- finde ich zumindest



Mobmap ist besser.


----------



## mik77 (26. Januar 2010)

Mopmap!!


----------



## WHIGGA (26. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Mobmap ist besser.



jo das geht auch klar !

edit : besser vieleicht nicht-nur anders.
carbonite hatt halt noch andere nette funktionen wie zum beispiel allis aufspüren oder hordler ^^ nett auf pvp servern


----------



## ActiveXx (26. Januar 2010)

Das Mit allen AddOns ausschalten hat auch nicht funktioniert! 
Mir ist aufgefallen das alles normal ist bis ich einen Quest annehme, abgebe oder einen Quest vollständig habe.


----------



## friX1982 (26. Januar 2010)

Hi,


lösche alle Addons und den WTF Ordner, und dann reparier WOW... findest du irgendwo im WOW Ordner.


----------



## ActiveXx (10. Februar 2010)

Das Problem hat sich nach einem Tag selber gelöst, da es einfahc wieder ging. ^^ aber jetzt habe ich seit gestern abend wieder das gleiche problem! 
Wenn ich wie oben beschrieben die Addons lösche und WoW repariere kann ich sozusagen die AddOns nicht mehr benutzen da das Problem wieder auftritt oder wie soll ich das verstehen??


----------



## Nosiren (19. März 2010)

Also ich hab seit gestern dasselbe Problem...
Wäre für nen Tip dankbar, wenn´s auch ohne WOw reparieren geht.
Und fängt nur nich nochmal mit Häkchen setzen oder Addon´s ausschalten an.. das funzt nämlich nicht.


----------



## JahuWaldi (22. Januar 2012)

Sö, ich grabe mal den Fred hier aus, SuFu benutzt und hier könnte es hin passen!

Ich möchte folgendes: alle meine Chars ausser meinem Main bekommen auf der Map Questziele angezeigt, nur mein Mainchar nicht! Alle Chars haben die gleichen Addons, dieselben Einstellungen (kopiere meist nur das Profil).

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## xxXDarknessXxx (22. Januar 2012)

1 es wer sinvoll bei alten themen neue aufzumachen weil es hier um nen addon geht^^

2 schau mal ob questziele anzeigen an ist. kan sein das der hacken fehlt.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Januar 2012)

xxXDarknessXxx schrieb:


> 1 es wer sinvoll bei alten themen neue aufzumachen weil es hier um nen addon geht^^


Nein, es geht nicht um ein AddOn. Es wurde lediglich das AddOn "Carbonite" empfohlen, was aber nicht wirklich der Fragestellung des ursprünglichen TE entsprach.


----------

